
Google, NASA: Our quantum computer is 100M times faster than normal PC - artimaeis
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/google-nasa-our-quantum-computer-is-100-million-times-faster-than-normal-pc/
======
valhalla
pdf of the research paper for the curious

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1512.02206v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1512.02206v1.pdf)

